# 1 day comp tomorrow



## ronbeaux50 (May 7, 2008)

Well I'm all loaded up and ready for a 1 day comp tomorrow. Brisket, spare ribs and 1/2 chicken. Won't let us start until 0800 and brisket turn in is a 1700.

1st Annual Safety Council Contractor BBQ cookoff in Gonzalas, LA.

Only a 1 hour drive from the house, and guess what. The winner gets a BBQ pit????

A good practice day for sure and the weather is gonna be perfect.


----------



## Rag1 (May 7, 2008)

What's LSU lettering.....Lucky Smoker Unit?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 8, 2008)

Good luck.  Take LOTS of pics.


----------



## Puff1 (May 8, 2008)

Good luck to you RB.


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2008)

Good luck Ron.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (May 8, 2008)

Whooo Yaaaa!

What a great day this was. Perfect weather, plenty of beer, lots of new friends, hard work, and a whole lot of fun.

I showed up and it looked like, well, a desert.






But eventually everybody came and it turnbed out there were 19 teams. These three ladies made it happen.






I fought my heart out, after getting up at 0400 and did my thang. Had a 1st timer next to me that I helped all day long and became good friends with. His company sponsered him and they had a LOT of beer!!!

Here are some turn in pics. Sorry about the chicken. Turns out that they wanted to collect all the Q and give it away to the public and my battery was dead until my Baby showed up with the charger.















Turns out that all that chicken practice worked out since I took second!!











And here is a shot of the same guys(and me) that always beat my azz, 
T-Wayne and Brian Lipps who took 1st and 2nd overall.






T-Wayne took first overall with a 1st in brisket and a 3rd in ribs and Brian got a 2nd in brisket an 3rd in chicken(1 behind me!!!!!!!!) and finished 2nd.(I may not have this right since I'm real tired right now, but bottom line---they beat my azz!!!)

What a fun day we had and I'm whipped. BUT, I did manage to squeeze some tips out of them on brisket that I WILL be trying.


----------



## Unity (May 8, 2008)

Excellent! 

--John


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2008)

any trophy is a damn successful comp....people are getting
really good...the competition is stepping it up a notch.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 9, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> *any trophy is a damn successful comp*....people are getting
> really good...the competition is stepping it up a notch.



Any brisket tip posted on the forum is cosidered successful also.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 9, 2008)

Good stuff Ron! Thanks for the pics.    Bet it was a good time.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 9, 2008)

Congrats Ron...I see listening to the BBQ Central Internet Radio show is finally paying dividends!!  LOL!!!  Again, nice job on the call!! 8)


----------



## Bruce B (May 9, 2008)

Way to go Ron, you done us proud!!


----------



## Rag1 (May 9, 2008)

Great job. Taught someone, learned from others, had fun and won something. Plus unlimited beer.....priceless.  
Thanks for the pics


----------



## Puff1 (May 9, 2008)

Congrats Ron!


----------



## bigwheel (May 9, 2008)

WTG Ron..good job!

bigwheel


----------

